# Vitamin/Mineral Supplementing



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

My husband was wondering if it was a good/bad idea to give hedgies vitamin/mineral supplements. He's going on the whole basis of that's-what-you-do-with-chinchillas, not that chinnies are the same, but I figured I'd ask anyway. I thought I read on a forum (I read about 938234098234 of them a day :roll: ) a topic about sprinkling... calcium?.... on their food, but that it was a bad idea. Is there any sort of supplement that's ok to give them? Or is veggies/fruits/chickens/kibble enough for them?

*Edit: I hunted around a few other forums and found that Glucosomine Controitant can be used for elder hedgies (3 and over). Is this a good idea?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I was absurdly shocked to see this question as I asked reaper the exact (EXACT) same thing yesterday! :lol: 

Flaxseed oil can't hurt, and it's good to add fiber. If you hedgies won't eat grape nuts (Inky won't) then you can use infant rice cereal to powder their food... I asked about the crushed Tums, and turns out they don't need as much calcium, and too much will cause kidney stones.

Thanks reaper!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha! Great minds think alike LG!! :lol: 

Thanks for the info


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

My hedgies won't eat the Grape Nuts, either.


----------

